

What's the Impact of Hackerporn? - adib
http://cubic-m.blogspot.com/2011/04/what-impact-of-hackerporn.html

======
kamyulam
If this article makes it close to frontpage, I wonder if he's going to write a
post about the impact of a post about the impact of his posts being
"hackernews-ed" on his baseline traffic on his baseline traffic...

I think it's turtles all the way down on this one.

